

Ask HN: Anyone here have schizophrenia? - xantide

Do you have schizophrenia? Do you know of a programmer who does?
======
rarePoster
My brother has schizophrenia or is bipolar. He was a programmer. I have posted
here very rarely, to provide links to the evidence of the causal link between
canabis and schizophrenia, and to point out the devistation that may result.

Can I help?

~~~
xantide
Could you perhaps repost those links? I don't see them anywhere on your
profile.

~~~
rarePoster
Dear Xantide, I previously posted as schizoBrother which you can find as I
just did. I have not posted before on any other subject and created a new
profile for privacy.

I am just trying to avoid others having the problems my family. Is it for
yourself, or another you are asking?

------
epaik
The first person I think of is the author of LoseThos, especially as he
frequently posts on HN. I suppose it's been renamed to SparrowOS now though.

<http://news.ycombinator.com/user?id=losethos>.

------
jason_slack
Well, I have a lot of _experience_ here, shall we call it. E-Mail in profile
if you want to chat about it. I love HN, but some information way personal.
That being said, I'd love to chat.

------
dontstealmyname
I'm a student programmer with schizophrenia. Not sure what you want or if I
can help but if you want you can throw me an email to my hotmail address:
illustroofserenus and we can have a chat.

~~~
rarePoster
"Who steals my purse, steals trash, twas mine, tis his, It has been a servant
to thousands of others. Who steals my name, takes that which enricheth him
not, but makes me poor indeed."

